# 1994 sentra 1.6 MT high beams issues



## johnlee (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone halp me with 1994 sentra 1.6 MT high beams issues?

Here's what's happening:
Normal headlights are working.
When I swith to high beams only one works (pass. side). Driver side doesn't work.
I replaced the bulb (twice), and it's not the issue.
Fuses are fine, also. I checked the ones (fuses) under the hood.
I took my voltmeter to the bulb socket, and I am getting between 6-8 volts on the high beam prong.
Can anyone help me or guide me what this could be?
I appreciate any help. Thanks!

J. Lee

[email protected]


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

well i cant help you, but i will be watching this thread closley. mine does the exact same thing. It winks when i turn on the high beams. good luck!


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the exact same problem on 92 Sentra E.

I checked the fuse panel near the steering wheel. Second or third fuse from the top on the right side column wasn't working. I think it's called Start Signal or something similar. I checked this with Haynes Manual and I believe this fuse is associated with DRL Daytime Runnig Light Circuit.

If you look underneath the Brake Pedal, against the firewall you will see a white box with 6 or eight wire going into the DRL Module. In this DRL Module there is a Relay which happens to go bad. You can open and solder it or get a used DRL Module from scrap yard. I didn't go to scrap yard yet so I can't really tell if its the DRL Module.

The other answer could be the lighting switch located in the steering column which I doubt.


----------



## johnlee (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks to both of you so far. I will check it out.


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

i had the same problem but the issue i had were the bulbs. i had bulbs that make a very bright white light. problem is... they take up too much power so it only made one side work when i high beam and it even fried my module for the day time lights. so then i just stuck with the regular bulbs until i figure out a way i can use brighter lights


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

i didnt know that the brighter lights could do that. that makes sense though, thanks blackstripes!
:thumbup:


----------



## johnlee (Feb 21, 2007)

*high beam problems continued...*

The problem is the column switch.
I traced the problem to that with my voltmeter.
It takes some time to fix, but it is not that bad.
If anyone needs more detailed info how to do it, email me.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand you fixed the problem. Great!

Did you get buzzing sound like short circuit around the steering wheel before? I am getting that sound when high beam is on. 

One of my fuse isn't working 2nd or 3rd is second column of fuse box. Start Signal is whats labeled in fuse panel cover. Associated with DRL Module.

Did you remove the steering wheel? Did you use special tool to remove the steering wheel? Some people are saying you don't have to remove the steering wheel to access the Lighting Switch. Is it true?


----------



## johnlee (Feb 21, 2007)

I didn't get the buzzing sound.
I didn't remove steering wheel, and it is true that you can access the switch without removing the wheel.


----------

